# Saddest/Funniest Animal Crossing Experience?



## LilyACNL (Dec 30, 2015)

*Saddest/Funniest Animal Crossing Experience?*​Share your funniest or saddest stories about animal crossing! I started this because I remembered a funny story today about my animal crossing experience xD~!



_____________________________________________________________________________________________
Agh, i was like 9-10 years old when I got Animal Crossing City folk for Wii, *IT WAS THE MOST EXCITING MOMENT OF MY LIFE!!* XD anyways, I had this villager (I don't really remember but the villager was really plain) I don't remember but it was a dog and he was MY FAVOURITE! I know it sounds silly (but hey,, I was a kid) But he was my best friend on animal crossing and I loved him soooo much <3! We talked all the time and crap and my mom was concerned because i was so addicted to this game oml. Anyways, for some reason i was messing with the date of the game and stuff? So i put it like 2 years ahead, lmao i was laughing cause i was like "haha i wonder what will happen"

I walked outside, with my messy hair, reached into the mailbox, my favourite villager.... WAS GONE, *HE MOVED OUT AND GAVE THE MOST HEARTWARMING LETTER I WAS ACTUALLY SOBBING, my brother just stood there laughing cause he's just like "Its just a game hahahha" BUT I WAS CRYING AND I GOT SO EMOTIONALLY ATTACHED TO THIS VIRTUAL ANIMAL LIKE I FEEL RIDICULOUS*

but hey,

I was a kid ;D


----------



## kelpy (Dec 30, 2015)

ow..
My saddest moment was when I walked outside and Mac was gone.
Then I went on another acnl hiatus and Tangy left.
I was literally in tears (almost, I was kinda tearing up)
I am actually getting attached to these animals ;D


----------



## Limon (Dec 30, 2015)

My saddest moment in Animal Crossing was when my favorite villager left my town. (Cube)


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 30, 2015)

When that damp Hopper moved in and made my fav Goldie leave. I actually cried because I'd wanted her ever since WW and had only had her for a few weeks. My dad made so much fun of me lmao


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 30, 2015)

When I went on a sleepover at my friend's place I left my 3ds at home by accident, so I had the sleepover without my 3ds. And when I came back I found that my first favorite villager left, it was Bianca. I was crying while my mom told me to shut up. xD By the way this was 11 months ago.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 30, 2015)

I never actually got sad when a villager left but I was really sad when I deleted my first town.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 30, 2015)

Idk
Probably when Wolfgang went in boxes.


----------



## Naekoya (Dec 30, 2015)

My poor Fauna & Diana moved out when I was mia ; n;


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 30, 2015)

When Blaire leaved my town because or TT T_T


----------



## Damniel (Dec 30, 2015)

I have this online friend who I met last year at the island. She went to me town afterwards and we'd play together a lot, I didn't and still don't have any way of communicating with her outside of the bff chat, so now we can only meet by coincidence when I feel like playing. We have a lot of fun when we meet up in each other's town so, but since I lost interest in animal crossing. So we only meet up every few months or so and its pretty sad because we're really cool with each other.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Dec 30, 2015)

My best friend and I played Animal Crossing together all the time back when I was younger. But he moved away suddenly, and ended up losing his 3ds. Every now and then I see his villagers coming to visit my town. It was a villager I had once had who had eventually moved to my friend's town. Now when I see the villager they remind me of him.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Dec 30, 2015)

(I have a preference of villagers, but I don't care if I lose them.)

I've never had a sad time in AC. The closest thing? I had a golden stag beetle, or whatever they're called. It was on a club tortimer island. I was looking for this thing for _ages,_ I go into my inventory, I click 'Show it off!' BUT WHOOPS MY FINGER SLIPPED AND I LET IT GO. Bleh.


----------



## alicelou (Dec 30, 2015)

My funniest moment was in New leaf

At my birthday party that the villagers threw me, my birthday wish was 'snow' and as soon as it started to snow, Egbert kept coming up to me outside and would keep asking me if my birthday wish of 'snow' had come true...WHILE STANDING IN THE SNOW!! And I swear I couldn't stop laughing for at least 15 minutes


----------



## pillow bunny (Dec 30, 2015)

no one on this forum plays animal crossing.


----------



## skout (Dec 30, 2015)

mine is kinda funny/weird but I have this villager Iggly who if you are familiar has these huge goofy googly eyes and he is so dang funny/cute when I p*** him off I love it.  so  I hit him with a bug net until he's angry just because of how cute it is and then I give him gifts to cheer him up and continue to do it again.


----------



## radioloves (Dec 30, 2015)

Hmm I'm not sure, I guess every time I open the retail door the villagers close by moonwalk because they were in the way


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jan 4, 2016)

My funniest... hmm, there've been so many x3 On April Fools' Day last year, O'Hare told me that Punchy was going to be in a beauty pageant, and I lost it XD

My saddest was when my first town got deleted- I was devastated because I lost Punchy D,:


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 4, 2016)

My funniest has to be.. When I had Hazel. This was maybe last year, or two years ago. Anyways, I always used to make her mad on purpose by hitting her/pushing her just so I could see her angry unibrow
im a horrible person, I know

My saddest has to be... When I was about 7 or 8, I thought it would be funny to time travel all over the place, and my favorite villager, Bud, ended up moving. I cried so hard :'D


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't really care if a villager leaves. At the most, I usually just sigh, and that's it.

My saddest moment might have to be the time I let my little sister play Animal Crossing for the GameCube and she accidentally deleted my town. This happened like 8 years ago, back then, my younger sister couldn't read, so she didn't know what was going on until I told her. I was crying for a long time that day, easily one of my saddest moments in my video game life.

The best moment has to be when my friend and I hacked Wild World. We activated an extreme speed cheat and we were moving  so fast. We just spent the rest of day laughing and running around at the speed of sound. Good times.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

I got Animal Crossing: City Folk and i was randomly pressing the A button because i have ADHD and i cant stand to wait to get into the game... well when Rover asked boy or girl i hit boy.... and im a girl in real life... so i ended up with a boy character named Rachel....

- - - Post Merge - - -



ArtsyDreamer said:


> My funniest... hmm, there've been so many x3 On April Fools' Day last year, O'Hare told me that Punchy was going to be in a beauty pageant, and I lost it XD


I would loose it if one of my villagers said Julian was gonna be in a beauty pageant...


----------



## Greggy (Jan 26, 2016)

I got a bit sad after deleting my first NL town and realized that Doc was still living in my town. I remembered when Doc wrote me a letter that he had a nightmare that my mayor was gone when I disappeared for three days. He was also a good friend, why did I traded off our friendship for Rolf and Phoebe again? Oh right, I kept on seeing Rolf more often than Doc during my last days in my first town but Rolf and Phoebe suddenly left me after not playing for a week.

It was a bit depressing too when Bones left my current town. I remember him to be so friendly towards everybody yet he still has a lot of quirks like having a favorite spot in the town and collecting fruit tanks. When Bones left, I'm stuck with that Beau. Ugh.

Speaking of Beau, I can't help but to feel bad for that antelope sometimes. I think he was trying to seek approval from my villagers and always tries to talk to them but they all hate him. Then I realize he's a stingy, passive-aggressive little twig then I'm suddenly okay.

I also feel bad for Chadder. He once became the talk of the town by the ladies and influenced them, but I don't have a lot of girls anymore. He never developed his friendship for Nana (which he always tries to give presents and hangs outside her house, hiding) because she suddenly left and his friend Yuka is about to leave.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

pillow bunny said:


> no one on this forum plays animal crossing.



OBJECTION!


----------



## Pastell (Jan 26, 2016)

The saddest moment for me was resetting my first town. I decided I wanted a fresh start so I wrote letters to all my villagers saying bye and I was crying when Isabelle freaked out about me erasing the town. Heh, im a wimp.

Another sad moment was when I found out my favorite villager (Anchovy moved out). I read through all the letters he ever sent me as a memorial of sorts.

The funniest moment for me was when I was performing a walk-in-river glitch and fell on top of a hole which then turned into a pitfall. I was literally so confused I sat there staring at the screen for a few minutes.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jan 27, 2016)

My saddest moment was when Stitches moved out from me time traveling.  I'm still slowly cycling to get him back. My funniest moment would be with Pietro, he was sitting on a bench and when I talked to him he said I could sit on his lap, that made me laugh


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 27, 2016)

BISKIT NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 27, 2016)

A few months back, I decided to put down the game in order to focus on shadowing for my future career and really buckle down to do grad school applications. It was weird.... like I knew I was going to adhere to keeping it away but I felt so sad, guilty that I was leaving. I was an emotional wreck that day because of it... I felt like I had just abandoned a friend or something.


Then when I was feeling pretty crappy during the holidays due to some family stuff, I came back to my animal crossing towns (since I had all my applications sent in) and the villagers made me feel a lot better! This time around, a lot of the villagers have stood out and 2 sent me some really sweet letters that have hit close to home!


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 13, 2016)

Saddest was in 2003, maybe early 2004 when Lily told me she left in a letter one day really late at night. Another really sad one was the day my Wii's memory corrupted, erasing all my saved data that couldn't be copied- some NES data, and of course City Folk, since Nintendo for whatever reason won't let you back up town data (even the original wouldn't let you copy to another memory card), oh well, I lost my Wii town, but that's what happens when you lose saved data on systems (over 10 years later and I still have my DS data on Wild World not only intact, it's the same 8 villagers since I locked them in).


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 14, 2016)

funniest: 8 year-old me made nibbles' catchphrase "kid/friend" on cf because I thought she wanted a nickname, either way it was dumb lol
saddest: accidentally hit that horribly placed "delete all" button when trying to save a picture on cf, 2 years of photos down the drain :C


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 14, 2016)

Saddest was when I let go of Keaton, cause he was disappointed I didn't stop him from moving, BUT his letter was even more sad Dx It said something like, I'll never forget you or TeaStory.. Tears streaming, Keaton ;-; *sobs*

Funniest: There's too many! I'll just leave this here 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?340944-Funny-villager-screenshots!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

Saddest was when I lost ed completely by accident and out of the blue.
I hadn't realised he was moving until it was too late and he never even pinged me 
I loved that horse, I saw him the other day in somebody's town and he just looks so sweet and lovely....
He's still currently in my void and I don't see how I will ever get him back 

The best was when I got Lopez - I had been looking for him for such a long time. It seemed like nod boy had him....
Then I came online at just the right moment and successfully negotiated him moving to my town!!


----------



## Taka (Feb 14, 2016)

This is kind of an ongoing thing because my family has three different New Leaf towns in our house, but this one day, one of our favorite villagers moved out, and in their place a new house plot was put up behind my brother's house. We checked to see who it could be, and Sylvia sounded like such a nice name--we had no idea that it belonged to a strange and unnerving purple kangaroo clad in some kind of omelette-like garments. But that's not the clincher--see, we didn't take kindly to this kangaroo coming into town like she owned the place when we'd lost a great citizen, so we made up a bunch of silly stories for fun that she'd planned the whole thing and made sure that she got into town along with another villager that moved in a short time later, Gruff.

From then on, Sylvia seemed to say and have said about her strange and eerie things about 'dealing with the problems' that an item she would sell you had tied to it--or other villagers would talk about her burying things behind the town hall. In addition to that, we had joked about Gruff being her parter in crime--and he too said things like how he used to be into some awful stuff but not anymore, though still hinting that he was up to something.

I don't know, I just find it really funny that these two say things that would fit into our ridiculous story we made up about them, and now I don't mind them so much anymore--they're like... the resident crime-bosses! xD


----------



## Ricker (Feb 14, 2016)

The funniest thing that happened was this:

Coco and Fang are having a conversation-

I eavesdropped - 

Coco asks Fang if he knows what he wants for his birthday - 

Fang responds, "I don't know...true love...maybe?" - 

Coco says, "...Fang...are you lonely?" - 

The conversation ends and they both have purple swirls above their heads - 

I am very confused.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2016)

Funniest thing was when I saw Lobo walking outside on Setsubun day. I heard some weird noises and thought what, then Lobo pulled the Sushi role out from maybe his pockets? and ate it! The sound was that! I didn't realize that they also eat Sushi on that day!! It was surprising and funny.

The saddest moment is when visiting bf's town. Because it was always midnight because we gotta do that while his gf in first place was asleep. I'm in the first place now but it still makes my heart ache when I have to visit him at midnight.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 19, 2016)

When Blaire and Kabuki were talking:
Blaire: Hey Kabuki, Thanks for the flowers you send to me
Kabuki: Wanna know something about them? They are from the garden of that person you hate
Blaire: Really? Know i like them more! Thank you Sweetie
#KabukiXBlaire #KaBlaire


----------



## MokaAkashiya (Feb 19, 2016)

Saddest moment was when my ACWW got corrupted after going online for the first time. Had everything all gone in an instant, best part is? no one helped me. Sad times. But hey I sold it back in a game shop for like ?20-25 

Funniest moment is when I was in a random person's town on ACNL and they were having a "New years party" and just as the countdown hit zero it errored, I laughed so hard!


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 20, 2016)

It's always funny hearing what my villagers talk about when they talk to eachother 
But my funniest moment happened a couple of weeks ago when I fell but there was no space place to fall so I bumped against a villagers house and then went down


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 20, 2016)

Oh yeah, not sure if I've mentioned this somewhere else, but here's another funniest moment: I first played AC when I was 4 or 5, when my sister let me make a file on her WW game. I played for a little bit and later got bored with it, so I turned off without saving. A couple of seconds after turning the DS off, I decided that I actually wanted to play a little more, so I turned the game back on and Resetti showed up. He kept babbling on and on and it was so annoying, and I figured that turning off then back on would make him go away. It didn't. He kept talking and I turned off and back on again, but he was still there, so I turned off and on again.

This went on for 10 minutes until my sister came upstairs and asked what I was doing.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 21, 2016)

The incident with Biskit, the time I destroyed Smashville, the infamous Marshal visits the cafe moment...


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 22, 2016)

funniest villager convo i stumbled upon-- Drago was bawling with tears flying everywhere, and Lolly says King Dad come quick i need your help with Drago, then she asks him what terrible thing has taken place and he says he dropped his ice cream bar.  Then Lolly gets mad that he's being a baby and stalks off!

ah but the sad thing is i accidentally lost them both due to time-travelling mistakes i made.  ah well.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 25, 2016)

Loss of Molly (Today) Whitney (recent) and Nate (recent) were the WORST!!!!!


Oh my God, Molly was so nice and caring and stuff, and she was never mean... a starter, and she left because I'M STUPID AND I TOOK A BREAK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worldofdrakan (Feb 25, 2016)

A happy moment in general: I restarted my town in order to go with a theme, an all-female sorority village. On my first attempt at a satisfactory layout, I saw her. It was Violet. She was one of my favorite villagers in my old town! When I saw her, I knew I had the perfect map. So glad to have her again!


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 26, 2016)

My funniest moment is whenever the jock villagers are like "i'm looking for a _ shirt AND YOU'VE GOT EXACTLY.THE.KIND.IM.LOOKING.FOR!! so you have to sell me my dream right?" I just find that dialog really funny, because they come out of the shadows and demand to have your stuff. Like who's dream is to own a moldy shirt?! that must be one simple dream.


----------

